# Sagging doors



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, I've had it, my doors can't be sagging any more. Where can I find the instructions for the fix? I remember reading it somewhere, but I can't remember, and I'm about to buy my new hinges soon, so I'd like to know how to swap everything out.
In case you're curious why I'm finally breaking down, read me


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

There isn't much of an instruction on doing it. You unbolt the 4 bolts holding the hinges to the chassis, then while someone holds the door up you remove the bolts. Then undo them on the door and put the new hinges on. A trick to lining them up is to use the glue that they used to hold the hinge there on the assembly line. you can place the new hinge in the grooves and it will line up perfect 99% of the time. Have someone hold the door up while you bolt the hinges to the chassis.

BRent


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

This is a common problem on my truck ('84 Mazda B2000) and before I painted it, I hung the doors and tack welded the hinges to the truck, then just removed the doors from the hinges. They kept going out of adjustment no matter how much I torqued the bolts down so I had to do something permanent. So that's what I'd suggest, adjust and tack weld them. But that's assuming you have access to a welder and know how to use one. I'd be willing to bet that you could drive it to a welding shop once they were adjusted and take your doors off there, and have them weld the hinges. They'd probably put a nice smooth weld on and then you could simply spray some paint on the area to seal it back up, or just smear some 100% silicone sealent over them and put the doors back on. You could do that really cheap. Just some ideas if this is something that is likely to recur if replacing the hinges isn't regarded as a long term fix.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2002)

*Changing door hinges*

Here are a couple of suggestions from the maintenance section of se-r.net, including how to approach the project if you don't have someone around to hold the door for you. 

http://www.se-r.net/body_trim/chang_door_hinges.html

Good luck,
Gary S.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

yep i had thaqt problem too
it is actually prtetty easy
i got my hinges from tustin nissan for cheap,


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

the driver and passenger hinges interchange....just turn them upside down and viola!!...seems the driver's doors sag most often so check the local bone yard


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks guys. Yeah, I can't swap them because if you read about the incident that caused me to want to fix it now, you'd know I have to do both doors. PITA.


----------

